#ubuntu-boot 2006-02-06
-SolarMiJA:#ubuntu-boot- New game started, http://sre.servegame.com  : This is a webgame based on SOLAR REALMS ELITE, a famous BBS game back in 1992 (Earth2025/BRE fans are welcome)
#ubuntu-boot 2007-02-05
<genii> Hello, anyone alive in here?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about the boot process
<genii> Hello?
<KoRnHiV> hi =)
#ubuntu-boot 2008-02-04
<floodingmansions> I hope I found the right IRC.  I have Usplash troubles in Ubuntu Studio and have not found a clear solution yet!
<floodingmansions> Hi! I was trying to figure out what I uninstalled by error since I am having a messed up Usplash until login. If I disable the bootscript via Startup-Manager, I get a Ubuntu-studio logo stretched out to the right of the screen and bleeding off the screen and nothing on the left. Also the progress bar is gone! If I checkmark the 'enable bootscript" in St.up Manager, I get the logo minus the progress bar on upper portion of s
<ScottyPDX> Hello
#ubuntu-boot 2008-02-07
<irenicus> hey
<irenicus> can you help me
<irenicus> ?
<irenicus> hey
<irenicus> ??
#ubuntu-boot 2008-02-10
<cyroul> hello
<cyroul> i m looking for help regarding PnP ACPI error during the boot, can' t find anything off the internet, just bug reports
#ubuntu-boot 2009-02-05
<nschembr_> ubuntulog: hi log
#ubuntu-boot 2013-02-06
<AlexMG> join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-boot 2016-02-13
<Guest1459> hello ! i have ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxx does not exist. Dropping to a shell initramfs when installing kernel 4.5
<Guest1459> a clue about this?
